# My little terns not lookin' too good



## x420xNick (Mar 6, 2004)

I got 2 small ternz a few weeks ago. The other day i notice one of em had a bump on his lower jaw. Which I assumed was from rubbing. But the next day it got bigger, and looked kinda raw. Now its starting to grow some white fuzzy sh*t on it. He seems fine, eating and behaviour wise. Im almost positive he probably got nipped. His jaw did seems to stick out more than the others, and he's one of the littlier dudes in the tank. Is this common when they get a chunk taken out of em? I've only dealt with fin nips for the most part. Sorry I dont have a pic, my buddys coming over in an hour. Hopefully I can post some then. I was just curious from people who have had P's who've gotten chunks bitten outta them, if this fuzzy white crap was normal. Thanx Alot.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Sounds like cotton (Fungus) Get a pic so we can a pos id it. Cotton can be treated by It has worked in the past for me. Another method is take some iodine and swab the area with a q tip soaked in iodine. If it worsens you can use a product called fungus clear by jungle. Read the directions if you use it. 
But get that pic up. Good luck!


----------



## x420xNick (Mar 6, 2004)

Ok. Here's some pics.


----------



## x420xNick (Mar 6, 2004)

More


----------



## x420xNick (Mar 6, 2004)

Last one. I think he got bit and its just the way its healing. Although that white fuzzy stuff popped up for a bit today. Now its gone. And it seems to change so quickly. Like its healing. So hopefully its nothing serious. Lemme know what you guys think. Thanx again.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

That is DEFINITELY NOT normal... It looks like your fish has mouthrot, which is commonly mistaken as a fungal infection but is actually a bacterial infection (Flavobacterium). This condition can usually be found in newly imported fish or fish kept in overcrowded tanks with poor water quality. You can try swabbing the wound with iodine or betadine with a Q-tip like Raptor stated. Make sure you don't get any on the eyes, mouth or gills. Most important factor is keeping your water PRISTINE.

If the wound does not improve, you will need to treat it with an antibiotic. Keep a close eye on it. Bacterial infections can spread quickly. Good luck.


----------



## x420xNick (Mar 6, 2004)

Oh boy! Thanks alot Don. I guess it was more of a hope that it was normal, because it seemed like it was getting better. The fish were just shipped exactly 2 weeks ago. My tank is fairly new, bought used and have had it running about 2 months. I had a few questions though. Should I apply Iodine/betadine everyday? Can this infection be past on to the other fish? Should I set up a hospital tank for him? Thanx again.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Generally, a single application of iodine/betadine is fine as long as it is returned to clean water. This will disinfect the wound and give it a chance to recover. Bacterial infections can spread to other fish because it is most commonly related to water quality issues and all fish will be stressed as a result.


----------



## x420xNick (Mar 6, 2004)

I see. Im running a Whisper 60 on it right now(thats what came w/ it) Ive been meaning to get either a stronger filter or a second. Guess I better get my ass in gear. The water looks clear, but Im sure that doesnt mean its as good as it should be, based on that. Thanx again for your help.


----------



## x420xNick (Mar 6, 2004)

Well. I did a water change, bought an A/C 500 (gonna run em both for now) swabbed my tern with Iodine, and got some Pimafix. Guess thats all I can do for now. When i had him out to put the iodine on, the hole looked pretty bad. His behaviour hasnt really changed and he still has his appetite. Hopefully he'll pull through. The fuzzy crap is gone. The wound looks pretty bad still. Anyway. Maybe i'll get some more pics up this weekend with some improvement, hopefully.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Good luck i hope he gets better! Yes post some pics this weekend. This is why it is good to post pics. A picture is worth a thousand words. You are with good hands with don! Good luck! I hope it makes a full recovery soon!


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Sorry to hear bout the poor guy,hope he gets well soon.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Any updates? That fish looked pretty bad, so I'm wondering how they progress.
I hope you have some good news for us


----------



## x420xNick (Mar 6, 2004)

Well. Sorry. I have no new pics yet. Although it does look like its healing, it was pretty bad. I mean, when I pulled him out last week, he practically had a hole in his throat.







But today I put him in a 10 gallon. Figured it would be easier to medicate and all. Im still using Pimafix, some salt, and I have the water at 84 degrees. Im not sure I can do much else but wait. It does appear to be healing. It hasn't gotten any worse. Does anyone know typically how long it will take to heal? I'll definetly have some pics up this weekend, if not sooner. Thanx again!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Piranha's heal pretty fast. As for giving a time frame it would only be a guess. The good news is that it would have spread if it wasn't getting better. Good luck!


----------



## x420xNick (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanx Raptor.


----------



## x420xNick (Mar 6, 2004)

It's a sad day in Piranhaville. My tern is dead!







I came home from work to find him motionless, kinda wedged between the glass and my heater. At first I thought he was dead there. But he still had some strength. Put the light on and he start swimming out of control. On his side and all over. Kept ramming his mouth into the ground. In the days prior. He pretty much knocked off his lower jaw. It was not pretty. Wish I had pics but my friend actually showed up an hour or so after I flushed him. Go figure. Anyway. Thanx to everyone for tryin' to help.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I had a similar problem. I had a small rhom and while changing stuff around in the tank he hid behind the heater and got a burn. the next day the burn turned fuzzy so I treated with salt, but the very next day the fish had its side almost totaly covered in fuzz. I only lived till the very next day. It was pretty sad.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Sorry to hear about that


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sorry for the loss


----------

